# any hydroponics store in toronto open late?



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, i'm running low on my dry ferts and need some more.... Anyone know the hours of hydrotech hydroponics in markham? i work until 6pm in north york all week...

if they aren't open late (7pm+) anyone know if any of the hydroponics stores are????

thanks!


----------

